# Radioamatierisms >  Mēness

## guguce

Vai pilnam Mēnesim ir saistība ar tāluztveršanu?

----------


## Delfins

diez vai... ja redzi mēnesi - tad tas vienmēr 1:1 pilns un apaļš.. cits jautājums - kādā attālumā tas patreiz ir un vai ir mākoņi.

----------


## Didzis

Tāluztveršanu tiešā veidā ietekmē saule. Jo lielaka saules aktivitate, jo vairak jonizējas atmosferas augšējie slāņi un lielāka iespēja, ka radioviļņi no tiem atstarosies. Mēnes netieši var ietekmēt tikai vēlēšanos ieslēgt uztverošo aparatūru  ::

----------

